# Hoadley's Confectionery jar



## oz-riley (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey all, I picked this up at the Tyabb swap n sell day last week and thought I would post a picture here.
 The jar is a Hoadley's Confectionery jar and is the large 12" x 6" Shop Display Jar. It is light amethyst and will probably go darker purple in time.

 Thanks
 Chris


----------



## woody (May 18, 2004)

This jar isn't listed in the Red Book of Fruit Jars #9.
 Nice find.


----------

